# Simplicity walk behind



## mississipiboy (Oct 16, 2016)

I have my Daddy's old Simplicity that he had when we were kids. The handles have rusted into. Where I can those, along with other parts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Go to partstree.com, click on the 'Simplicity' icon, enter your model number to get to a parts diagram for your machine (it may be too old, in which case they may not have parts diagrams). Do you have a local Simplicity dealer??


----------



## mississipiboy (Oct 16, 2016)

HarveyW said:


> Go to partstree.com, click on the 'Simplicity' icon, enter your model number to get to a parts diagram for your machine (it may be too old, in which case they may not have parts diagrams). Do you have a local Simplicity dealer??


Not that I'm aware of. But thank you so much for the information. I would like to restore it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

